# I'm doing some research on Schwinn Krate pedals...can you help?



## sm2501 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a general idea on which pedals were used on Krates from 1968 to 1973, but would like to know specifically the time line. Bows, which end caps, small diamond, large diamond, white reflectors, amber reflectos, no reflectors, etc.  But I am not an expert on these spec's, Krate Experts, can you help?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Krateman (May 5, 2012)

I know the bow pedals were used from '68-'70. For the first several months in '71, they had the small diamonds and clear reflectors. For the rest of '71, they had small diamonds and an amber reflector. In '72 they were changed to the large diamonds with amber reflectors and were also used until the end in 1973. I hope this helps. Join the "Krates In The Attic" forums for great information on these even greater muscle bikes. Tony Abraham owns/moderates that sight. He is very friendly.


----------

